# Poodles from Atlanta Pet Fair 2012



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some pics from the poodle class in APF. Enjoy!

(sorry some pics are blurry!)


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

More pics:


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pics!! That's a LOT of poodles! Atlanta is only about 15 minutes from me....wish I could have been there...just to see the poodles...not to groom...THAT would be a disaster!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks!! Great clips! I'm thinking Russell would look OK in photo 11.jpeg trim. He's so big & tall and has such a short neck ... maybe this would help disguise this fault. Any opinions??? Hubby is not a fan of poodle do's, but he loves him with a lot of fluff ... go figure :ahhhhh:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

WOW! I love all those poodles. I WANT THAT! LOL. Alas, shave em down, leave a poof or two seems to be my groomers mantra. I do not have the time to do the entire groom myself, but I could get a table and a nice pair of scissors. I want to try at least. I take mine every other Friday when I am off work. I could bring her home all freshly brushed and do the scissoring. Between me and my wonderful petgroomer, I bet I could get SOMEthing mildly resembling those babies. ...I wish...

Poodlepower, Bonnie needs a cut to show off every bit of leg she has! If I scissor her belly short, topline longer, slim down her legs except for the bracelet and slim out her long neck, I think she would look far better than the box she is right now.  

We can do it Poodlepower! Yes, we can.The shapeless boxpoodle:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Poodle heaven! Is the German trim really getting that popular, or did you just happen to take a lot of pictures of those particular dogs. :smile:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Oh, #12---gorgeous black poodle!* (And #s 13, 14, 15 and 16 too.) I love big, fluffy ears!  

Great pics---thanks for posting!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

some stunning dogs and grooms there!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Poodle heaven! Is the German trim really getting that popular, or did you just happen to take a lot of pictures of those particular dogs. :smile:


Not sure if the German is popular with pet groomers, but it's very popular for competition. If it's not the German, than it's the Modern clip. A handful of people will attempt the Scandinavian, continental, and puppy trim.


----------



## swismiself (Feb 26, 2012)

Dogs are just taking it all in stride. So neat!


----------

